# Поддержка gentoo

## Alehur

Мне задают вопросы на которые конкретно ответить я не могу, хочу услышать мнения других любителей gentoo:

1. Какие(ая) организация осуществляет поддержку gentoo дистрибутива?

2. Есть ли такие организации в странах СНГ?

3. Могу ли я позвонить "дяденьке из тех. _поддержки_" который приедет и поможет мне настроить?(ключевые слова тех. поддержка)

4. А что если генту не устанавливаеться на мой сервер?(нет поддержки железа) Кто в этом случае будет его портировать на мое железо?

----------

## Urs

Да брось, ты же сам можешь ответить на эти вопросы  :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Нету ничего такого  :Smile: )))

Если тебе нужна поддержка и все остальное - выбирай ALT Linux. Имхо самое лучшее для офисов, учреждений и т.д.

Ну не будет такой гибкости в пакетах -- потеряешь на 10-20% места (не факт, так как в ALT'е например можно поставить smbclient, без самба сервера, а в Генту такого нету и много чего еще).

Место на винте нынче стоит копейки, так что не проблема.

Потенциально ты потеряешь "оптимизацию" под железо.... а нужен ли тебе выигрыш в скорости на 2-6%?  :Smile:  То чем может пока реально похвастаться Генту - это прелинк. Ну нету такого пока под  Альтом, но ведь тоже будет.

Что тебе еще надо?

Зато в АЛЬТ Линуксе ставка идет на стабильность и безопасность, а Дженту с этим проблемы. Конечно они стараються и все такое, но пока слабовато еще.

----------

## Urs

У ALT'а своя "жесткая" идеология, некоторым она не нравится...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Urs wrote:*   

> У ALT'а своя "жесткая" идеология, некоторым она не нравится...

 

Никто не спорит, зато эта идеалогия очень правильная. Она очень академическая что ли. Это дает стабильность, а если руки не крюки, то то, чего нету в сизифе и очень требуеться, можно собрать ручками и слепить RPM'ку. Так что Линукс как всегда оправдывает свое амплуа "Линукс - Конструктор Собири Сам". Так что нужно найти, тот дистрибутив который тебя по духу и политики утсраивает. Не реально найти тот, который устраивает абсолютно всем. Всегда будет что-то, что тебе не понравиться, вот тут на помошь приходят /dev/hand.

----------

## Alehur

 :Very Happy:   ответить то я смогу на эти вопросы, но убедить, чем гентуу рульнее редхата - это сложнее. вот и хотел послушать мнения других.

Вся проблема в тех. поддержке.  :Sad: 

мол шефы говорят: "нет поддержки -  нет линукса. что нам делать если ты уйдешь и т.п. " короче бояться ставить не поддерживаемый продукт.

а red hat и alt да и asp мне что то не катит ставить. с них же слез(довольно долго сидел), а обратно залазить не хочеться.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> а если руки не крюки, то то, чего нету в сизифе и очень требуеться, можно собрать ручками и слепить RPM'ку. 

 

аналогично и в гентуу, если чего нить нет, компиль и ставь, никто ж не запрещает.

почему я сторонник гентуу - так дело все в портежах. его  ж поддерживать просто.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Alehur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вся проблема в тех. поддержке. 

 

В бизнесе это ключевое.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> почему я сторонник гентуу - так дело все в портежах. его  ж поддерживать просто.

 

Чем просто то?  :Smile:  Тем что не нужно spec файл почитать, а нужно почитать ebuild?  :Wink: 

----------

## inv

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Чем просто то?  Тем что не нужно spec файл почитать, а нужно почитать ebuild? 

 

Всё дело в волшебных пузырьках, всмысле зависимостях пакетов.

Я на gentoo перелез, когда понадобиось gtk-2 до последней версии обновить на rh7.3.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Ну дык, это Rad Hat  :Wink:  А в АЛЬТе с сизифом проблем нету, бывает криво немного может обновиться - но это 5 минутное руко-прикладство и все.

----------

## zic

Альт конечно неплохой дистрибутив но  основа у него гнилая -  RH .

Так что лично  мне после FreeBSD или Gentoo работать в RH подобных дистрибутивах совсем не хочется .

----------

## Alehur

всегда считал что у алта основа мандрейковская, а не редхатовская...

но причем здесь обсуждение альта к тех. поддержке гентуу

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Мда уж %)

Если вы "инсталятор" считаеться основой дистрибутива, то плохо дело ;))))))

АЛЬТ давно есть хорошо русифицированый Дебиан ;)

----------

## zic

НУ насчет Debian слишком громко сказано, доказывай .

Достаточно взглянуть на тип пакетов в Сизифе, не находишь в Дебиан он несколько другой. 

Мандрака , RH , ASP  не одно и тоже ?

Некошерные они все.

Ну альт малек получше , но всеже .

----------

## Alehur

 *Quote:*   

> Мандрака , RH , ASP не одно и тоже ? 
> 
> Некошерные они все. 
> 
> Ну альт малек получше , но всеже .

 

по мне - так это разные дистры. ненравяться дистры -  пиши свой.

но все же хочу услышать причем здесь тех. поддержка гентуу к аспам, шапкам и тому подобным...

а что "лучше" это уже субъективное мнение каждого.

интересно какими критериями ты пользуешься что бы говорить что лучше, а что хуже?

----------

## Alarik

рассуждение что лучше из дистрибутивов подобно вопросу "кто красивее - высокий или блондин"? 

Так что пользуйтесь тем, который нравиться вам, либо вашему знакомому гуру  :Wink: 

----------

## Kotjara

Блин ALT-овский дистрибутив у меня ничего кроме рвотных позывов не вызывал.

А насчёт поддержки скажу так. Есть такой сайт Linux-online.ru

там даже дистриб gentoo свой слепили. Обратись к ним

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *zic wrote:*   

> НУ насчет Debian слишком громко сказано, доказывай .
> 
> Достаточно взглянуть на тип пакетов в Сизифе, не находишь в Дебиан он несколько другой. 
> 
> Мандрака , RH , ASP  не одно и тоже ?
> ...

 

Нахожу, он другой. Но.... rpm'ки от альта притерпели сильные изменения, они сильно отличаются от rpm'ок RH. Почитайте доки по их собрке от команды ALT'овцев и поймете в чем отличия.

Ключевой момент в похожести ALT'а и DEBIAN'а - это система контроля и сопровождения пакетов - apt-get. А это главное в дистрибутиве.

В конечном итоге все дистрибутивы собраны из одних и тех-же кирпичиков (пакетов), конечно они слегка отличаются. Но вот главное - это то, каким раствором все эти кирпичики склеивать и как стену строить, у дистрибутивов это главное отличие. Вот у АЛЬТА и у Дебиана смесь из одних источников и стоители одинаковых взгядов в основном.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Kotjara wrote:*   

> Блин ALT-овский дистрибутив у меня ничего кроме рвотных позывов не вызывал.
> 
> А насчёт поддержки скажу так. Есть такой сайт Linux-online.ru
> 
> там даже дистриб gentoo свой слепили. Обратись к ним

 

А где факты и доводы?

У меня вот рвотные рефлексы при инсталяции gentoo еще какие прорываются. Почему? Да потому, что убого и тупо. Почему нету нормального исталятора? Ну или хотя бы скрипта shell'овского с небольшим ветвлением? В чем прелесть набирания этих всех команд вручную? Типа возможностей и гибкость какая-то появляеться? Если да, то где она???? По крайней мере, в инсталяхе от АЛЬТА помимо ГУИшной инсталяхи, всегда есть возможность на другой консоле запустить Shell и ручками поковырять что тебе хочеться...... вот это удобно!!! А бутстрап это вообще крайне кривое чудо. Сорвалось - начинай сначала....

Так что же тебя так на рвоту пробивает в АЛЬТе?

ЗЫ. Секурность в АЛЬТе на порядок выше, чем в Gentoo. Связано это с тем, что кого ни поподя до сборки не допускают, и с тем, что при сборке не гоняться за последними версиями, да и с тем, что почти все мэйнтейнеры - это члены команд разработчиков этого пакета.

----------

## Kotjara

Да ASPLinux гораздо лучше ALTLinux-а. ALTLinux переделка mandrake, причём не самая лучшая.

А насчёт Debian и Mandrake. apt get  есть и там и там.

Насчёт рвотных позывов. Если у тебя такое впечатление от Gentoo тогда зачем ставишь? 

Насчёт секурности круто! Ха !!! Не смешите меня и мои яйца, если у них такая же секурность как у Debian тогда и их  сайт скоро ляжет и не встанет очень долго, как и у Debian. По мне так во FreeBSD секурности больше чем в твоём горячо любимом дистрибутиве. Я как раз искал в мире Linux что-то FreeBSD подобное. Вот и нашёл Gentoo.

Кстати далее насчёт секурности, Bash[DevNull] ты кем работаешь и где? Для чего используешь свой ALT и т.д.? 

Так вот 

1) Ткни пальцем где у Gentoo плохая секурность.

2) Обьясни мне почему лично я скажем не могу собрать пакет ручками с установкой всех патчей или хотя бы сделать свой ebuild? В том числе не суперсовременных и распоследних версий программ? 

3) Главное чтобы руки были на месте тогда и винду можно будет сделать более или менее защищённой.

4) Главное в нашем мире и мире linux это свобода выбора. Лично мне в этом плане больше нравится Gentoo а не ALT.

Я работаю админом в конторе с не очень большим кол-вом компов порядка ~80.

Но они раскиданы по области, и на всех серверах ответсвенных за коммуникации установлена FreeBSD. И нисколько не жалею гораздо проще и в освоении и сопровождении система. НО в качестве десктопа установлен Linux сейчас Gento, раньше  были и Mandrake и RedHat и ASP и ALT (2.2 master).

Хоть что-то да не нравилось. Поэтому и перелез, пока устраивает всё. В ALT линуксе конечно инсталлятор симпатичный, а если быть точным то просто взят у Mandrake.

Но вот внутренности мне у Mandrake нравились больше. Поэтому и был сделан вывод, мне пере/недоделанный Mandrake не нужен.

----------

